# Scratch-building large scale turnouts? Any info?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone got a good source for scratch-building large scale turnouts?

I am considering adding a spur to the portable pizza layout, which would necessitate working with the existing 32” dia track which means scratching a turnout switch into the existing curved track. I am still determining whether a stub swith or a more traditional turnout would be best suited to the existing track conditions, but I need to study up on turnout building, so anyone have any good sources on this? 

Thanks Vic


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny you should ask... 

*"First attempt at turnout building" thread.*

P.S. In this pic, the botttom turnout was an Old Pullman kit, and the top left turnout is on a curve.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The next issue of GR has an article on building turnouts. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few bookmarked:


One Way To Build A Switch

Hand Laid Gauge 1 Switches


Stub Switch Turnout Template


BUILDING TURNOUTS


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks theres some great info in there, one thing I do know is adding a turnout to already fixed down hand layed track is going to be a royal pain, stub approach may be best.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Five links and a magazine article in one thread in 2 hours! (great stuff, Bruce.)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 04/29/2009 2:44 PM
Wow. Five links and a magazine article in one thread in 2 hours! (great stuff, Bruce.)

Are you the Pete Thorton from Annapolis Maryland who wrote the very excellent article on hand laid switches in the Feb/Apr 1999 GR Mag???? An article I am looking at right now, and have used in the past with great success and plan to use again in the very near future.

If so, many many thanks


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

You might pick up a few tips here 


home.cogeco.ca/%7Edaisybeach/
click the link called Rebuild/build a Switch with Brass Frog


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you the Pete Thorton from Annapolis 


_Bob, I confess, I confess! Just stop embarrassing me in public.







_











I note from the above that there is another article coming in nex month's GR. It only took 10 years for mine to become obsolete...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

This outfit has some very nice downloadable, printable templates of various turnouts and crossings in PDF format. They are all smaller gauges, but I am sure can be scaled.


http://www.handlaidtrack.com/index-2.php


I think stub switches are a neat idea. I built one once as a practice using Pete's techniques. Real easy to do. Stub switches offer real "heads-up" style of railroading, like running a gauntlet. 


Bob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic

While you may or may not be in the market for it, the following software would seen to fit the bill for creating accurate templates for hand laying rail and the respective turnout/crossing configurations desired, in whatever scale required.

*Templot - Precision Track Design For Model Railways*


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

this is about the easiest switch to make. only the center rail moves, no frog to make.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got my Garden Railways today. Nice Part 1 article in there.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this site as well, its traction but its also very good source for my tight curves 

http://www.reighn.com/omodule2.html

This is what I'm considering, the stub switch on the left:











The stub setup on the left will be the easiest to install given the track is already down and I'll have to cut the turnout into it.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bill,

Thank you for the pic of the switch. Would that be called a 'plate switch'?

I have some pixes filed on kick switches--for industrial sites--but yours is the first big one I've run onto. I intend to use all stub switches, due to my era. (ca 1875.)

Thanks,

Les


Appended after post: Can you post a pic of where the rails converge? Or am I missing something obvious? It would be to the left of the picture shown. (Past my bedtime again).


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I simply lay two sections of track on top of each other and draw around them. 









two curves or straight and curve. 
what ever.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Bill4373 on 04/30/2009 2:40 PM

this is about the easiest switch to make. only the center rail moves, no frog to make.



Bill, 
How does a train coming from the point side chose a route?

My guess is they don't, it's a funnel...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 04/29/2009 9:54 AM
The next issue of GR has an article on building turnouts. 

Later, 

K

Oh great, another thing to wait impatiently for. I want to see part 2 of the stone retaining wall article too. Kevin, you are a "big-wig" over there, aren't you? Can't you make that magazine come out any faster.

Bob


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno Pete, looks like a copy from what I've seen, even the timber stringers underneath. But 10 yrs back On3 was my moneypit, so I didn't see your article.

Probably only Obsolete when planned that way...

John


----------

